# الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .



## قلم حر (18 يوليو 2007)

*بعد طرح هذا الموضوع مع أحد الأعضاء المميزين بالمنتدى و ملاحظتي الشخصيه ( و قد أكون خاطىء بها ) أنه يصعب الحصول على موضوع متخصص و مفهوم ( و لو بشكل متوسط ) يعالج و يوضح كيف نجعل أبنيتنا مقاومه للزلازل ( بقدر الاٍمكان طبعا ) .....جمعت لكم موضوعا ( من موقع متخصص ) يوضح رؤوس أقلام عن هذه الأبنيه ....لكن بشكل جوهري و علمي بحت .و مدعم بصور توضيحيه ....لن أطيل سأبدأ النقل ....و أنبه الى أن الموضوع لا يتطرق سوى الى مواد البناء و كيف نستخدمها ( أحيانا نتطرق للتصميمات بشكل بسيط ) .*

أنواع البناء و كيف يكون مقاوما للزلازل .​**البناء البيتوني*

يستخدم البيتون كمادة للبناء في جميع أنحاء العالم، و هو أكثر مواد البناء انتشاراً نظراً للعديد من ميزاته الهامة.
إن كثرة المنشآت البيتونية المتضررة بسبب الزلازل لا يعني أنه مادة سيئة لمقاومة الزلازل و إنما يعود السبب لاستخدامه الواسع، و من مساوئ البيتون قلة مقاومته على الشد و القص التي يستعاض عنها باستخدام التسليح الطولي و العرضي، و غالباً ما يكون تضرر المنشأة البيتونية ناتج عن خلل في تصميم و/أو تنفيذ التسليح الطولي أو العرضي.
من المفضل الابتعاد عن استخدام أقطار التسليح الكبيرة و ذلك تجنباً لانفصال الفولاذ عن البيتون الذي قد ينتج عن الطبيعة الاهتزازية المختلفة للفولاذ عن البيتون.








انفصال فولاذ التسليح عن البيتون، زلزال سان فيرناندو
--------------------------------​** البناء المختلط*

يتم اللجوء في بعض الأحيان إلى استخدام أكثر من مادة لتنفيذ منشأة ما مثل استخدام الطين و الخشب أو الفولاذ و البيتون أو الحجر و البيتون و ما إلى هنالك، عادة يجمع البناء المختلط الميزات الخاصة بكل مادة من مواده، و لكن يجب الانتباه عند تنفيذ منشأة مختلطة إلى الخصائص الفيزيائية المختلفة لكل مادة مما يؤدي إلى استجابات متباينة للاهتزازات و بالتالي إلى حصول أضرار في المنشأة.
إن الصورة الأولى تبين حالة مميزة لاستخدام مواد مختلفة و نظم إنشائية مختلفة في نفس البناء، إذ استخدم القرميد في الطابق الأرضي و استعيض عنه بالحجر الذي استخدم مع البيتون المسلح المنفذ على جملة إطارية مستقلة ستاتيكياً عن الطابق الأرضي و ذلك لحمل الطابق الأول و الثاني، مما أدى إلى تشكل الطابق الضعيف.






 
حالة مميزة لاستخدام مواد مختلفة و نظم إنشائية مختلفة في نفس البناء​ 




 
بناء قديم متضرر منفذ من الطين و الخشب، زلزال أضنة​ 




 
منشأة متضررة في أضنة منفذة من الحجر و البيتون المسلح، لاحظ صغر مقطع العمود البيتوني و قلة التسليح الطولي و العرضي فيه
-----------------------------------​**البناء بالخشب*

يعتبر الخشب من المواد الشائعة الاستخدام في عدد من الدول التي تتصف بزلزالية مرتفعة مثل الولايات المتحدة و اليابان، و هو يتمتع بالعديد من المواصفات التي تجعله مادة مناسبةً للبناء في المناطق الزلزالية و خاصةً خفة وزنه و طواعيته و قابليته للاستبدال في حال تضرر أجزاء منه، إلا أن إحدى أهم مساوئه هي ضعف منطقة الوصلات فيه، و لذلك في حال اعتماد الخشب كمادةٍ للبناء يجب إيلاء مناطق الاتصال أهميةً كبرى من حيث التصميم و التنفيذ.
من المفضل ألا يتجاوز عدد طوابق المنشأة المبنية من الخشب الطابقين، كما يجب في حال وجود قبو أن ينفذ من الحجر أو البيتون المسلح و ذلك لضعف الخشب إزاء التحنيب الناتج عن الدفع الجانبي للتربة.


**البناء بالحجر*

للحجر استخدامات عديدة في المباني فهو يستخدم كمادة إنشائية تشكل الجملة المقاومة للحمولات الشاقولية و الأفقية، كما يستخدم كجدران قواطع، أو كمادةٍ تزينية لواجهات الأبنية.
يعتبر الحجر من المواد السيئة التي قد تستخدم في المناطق الزلزالية و ذلك لوزنه المرتفع و مقاومته المنخفضة لقوى الشد و قلة طواعيته، و لذلك من أجل تحسين مواصفاته يجب تقويته بعناصر تقوية من البيتون المسلح كما في الشكل الأول، إن تقوية البناء الحجري بعناصر من البيتون المسلح تساهم إلى حد كبير في إقلال الضرر الناتج عن الزلزال.






​ 
تقوية البناء الحجري بعناصر من البيتون المسلح​ 




 
التقوية بعناصر من البيتون المسلح ساهمت في حماية هذا البناء من الانهيار بالرغم من وجود تصدعات قريبة منه، زلزال تايوان
---------------------​إن انخفاض طواعية الحجر تلاحظ في المنشآت التي تستخدم الجمل الإطارية لمقاومة الزلازل، و يتبدى ذلك في التشققات القطرية التي تحصل في الإكساء الحجري و جدران القواطع.



**البناء بالفولاذ الهيكلي*

يتصف الفولاذ بعدد من الصفات التي تجعله مناسباً لمقاومة الزلازل، فهو و إن كان يملك كثافةً مرتفعة يملك مقاومة مرتفعة تجعل الكميات المستخدمة منه قليلة، و بالتالي تكون المنشأة المبنية من الفولاذ ذات وزن مقبول.
إن ما يميز الفولاذ هو مقاومة مرتفعة على الضغط و الشد تزيد عن عشرة أضعاف مقاومة البيتون المسلح العادي، و هذه المقاومة في الاتجاهين تجعل منه مادةً مثاليةً لمقاومة الاهتزازات و الحركات الديناميكية، كما يتميز الفولاذ الإنشائي بمطاوعته العالية و قابليته للتلدن مما يساهم في امتصاص الطاقة الزلزالية و تخميدها بشكل كبير.
تبدي المنشآت المنفذة بالفولاذ الإنشائي مقاومةً أكبر للزلازل من المنشآت البيتونية المسلحة، و بشكلٍ عام يصبح تنفيذ المباني العالية من الفولاذ الإنشائي مفضلاً و ذلك لأسبابٍ اقتصاديةٍ أيضاً.

أخيرا :
**البناء الطيني*

يعتبر الطوب (الطين) من أسوء المواد لمقاومة الزلازل، و ذلك نظراً لوزنه الكبير و ضعف مقاومته و قلة ترابطه، و من المفضل عدم استخدامه كمادةٍ للبناء و خاصة في المناطق المتوسطة و المرتفعة الشدة الزلزالية، أما في المناطق المنخفضة الشدة الزلزالية فيجب ألا يزيد عدد الطوابق المبنية بالطوب عن طابق أو طابقين.
في حال استخدام الطوب يجب التقيد بجميع اشتراطات التصميم المعماري و خاصةً من حيث التناظر و التكوين، و يجب الانتباه بشكل كبير إلى الفتل المحتمل، كما يتوجب تقوية البناء بعناصر من البيتون المسلح.




منقول من موقع ( عندما تهتز الأرض )....ما عدا المقدمه .​


----------



## فادية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

موضوع جميل عزيزي قلم حر 
الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

شكرا لاهتمامك قلم حر 


بحسبما اعرف انه كان في قديم الزمان معبد ضمن قرية 

وقد حدث زلازال مدمر في تلك القرية تهدمت اكثر البيوت بشكل كامل والقسم الآخر منها تضررت بشكل كبير 
إلا هذا المعبد فلم يتضرر


----------



## thelife.pro (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

شكرا لاهتمامك قلم حر 


بحسبما اعرف انه كان في قديم الزمان معبد ضمن قرية 

وقد حدث زلازال مدمر في تلك القرية تهدمت اكثر البيوت بشكل كامل والقسم الآخر منها تضررت بشكل كبير 
إلا هذا المعبد فلم يتضرر ابدا

اعتقدوا ان آلهة حمته 
ولكن بعد فترة ارسلت بعثة علمية وقامت بدراسة طريقة بناء المعبد 
واكتشف انه مبني على ارض تشبه الهرم بالمقلوب ولكنه ليس مربع بل دائري القاعدة 
وهذه البنية تقوم بالاهتزاز مع الارض عند الزلازل 
فان المعبد يذهب مع الارض كما حال القارب داخل موج البحر 

هذه معلوماتي ومن الممكن ان تكون خاطئة 

سوف ابحث عن مصادر ذات مصداقية اكبر 


شكرا لك قلم حر


----------



## قلم حر (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل عزيزي قلم حر
> الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا للتشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا لاهتمامك قلم حر
> 
> لا شكر على واجب حبيبي .
> بحسبما اعرف انه كان في قديم الزمان معبد ضمن قرية
> ...


لاحظ أن الموضوع يتكلم بشكل أساسي عن مواد البناء .....و لم  أتطرق به لمكان البناء أو التصميمات المثاليه .
كثيره هي الأشياء التي يجب أن ندرسها من أجل بناء مقاوم للزلازل ( بدرجه عاليه ) و للعلم : البناء في الأردن أغلبه مقوام للزلازل حتى ( 6 ريختر ) تقريبا بحسب كود البناء المتعارف عليه ...طبعا بفرض أن تطبيق الأصول المرعيه في البناء كان كاملا .
ملاحظه أخرى : أنا عممت عنوان الموضوع حتى أضيف له باقي العناصر التي تلزم دراسته و مراعاتها من أجل أفضل بناء مقوم للزلازل .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## thelife.pro (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

شكرا لك قلم حر بانتظارك بالموضوع التالي

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22186


----------



## *sara* (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

good subject

thanx


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

شكرا يا احلي قلم حر علي المعلومات المميزة 

الرب يباركك يا اخي الحبيب


----------



## قلم حر (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا لك قلم حر بانتظارك بالموضوع التالي
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22186


شكرا للتشجيع .
تم التعليق على الموضوع ( في الرابط ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*



*sara* قال:


> good subject
> 
> thanx


لا شكر على واجب .
شكرا للمرور .
بالتوفيق .


----------



## قلم حر (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا يا احلي قلم حر علي المعلومات المميزة
> 
> الرب يباركك يا اخي الحبيب


شكرا للتشجيع المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonaa (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*

معلومات قيمه جدا ربنا يحفظنا
شكرا ليك


----------



## قلم حر (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الأبنيه المقاومه للزلازل .*



nonaa قال:


> معلومات قيمه جدا ربنا يحفظنا
> شكرا ليك


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

